# New toys



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We decided to replace the old snow machines, aka, snowmobiles last spring due to the fact that ours are over 20 years old and hard to find parts for. They finally got here last week and man have they made a lot of changes. We had skidoo super wide tracks, they are utility/work machines and we have been glad that is what we got at the time. Our new ones are the same model and have 40 more horsepower and it only weights 80 pounds more. They are not light machines and now are all eleritic no pull start. The last 20 years have seen a lot of changes in technology. All we need now is some snow to run them in. I plan on posting pictures soon.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That’s great congrats on the new rides


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the upgrade, friends of ours get a new machine every 2 years, and he's 78.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Skip has snow, I bet he'll lend you some.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It is the price of a boat but, We already have one and these give us peace of mind when we travel off to remote areas.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Still pack snowshoes with you, new machines can still break down.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

HERE are the pictures of the machines on the first ride on them. They are such an improvement over the 20 year old ones we have been riding. The temp. was about 10-15 below zero when we started to unload and it warmed up some.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

here is a picture of the old one we sold to the first person that looked at it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You've got some reliability there - especially with two of them. I know they are four-strokes but what size is the motor?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Old and new are both nice.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

the old ones a 500. my guess is the new ones are 600s????????????????

congrats! they look badass!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice ???????? 24" Trac... deep snow suspension ???????? sweet!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the speedometer... I would like it even more if it did 200 ????


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The engine is the 900 ace which is a four stroke at 90 hp. I was turning it around yesterday and hit the throttle a littler harder than I had that day and popped one ski off the ground, not even trying too. We have to break in the belt on the drive about 10 more miles and then switch out to the spare one and break it in too. As by the owners manual, first check is 300 miles or 10 hours. I am extremely happy with them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh yeah!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I like the speedometer... I would like it even more if it did 200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it probly would if you geared it for speed. I imagine being worksleds the top speed now is probly 80-90???????? which IMHO is plenty fast for most situations.

about the fastest I ever have been on a sled was about 105..early 90s wildcat. I believe it was a 700 but not 100% sure.

at 105 you run out of room pretty fast around here . really not many places one can do it.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking sleds


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It has a two speed gear case with reverse on it and they are known for there pulling capibilitys.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The Skandic was a great trapping sled with the longer track when they first come out mid 80's.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Very nice upgrades!

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice sleds Barry. Them puppies will fly. Put a red suit on and They’ll think Santa is coming


----------

